# Java for Firefox 3.6



## dennylin93 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Java plugin installed by java/diablo-jre16 doesn't work with Firefox 3.6 anymore. Fortunately, an alternative plugin (IcedTea) can be installed using java/openjdk6.

`# cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/ && make config`

Select WEB (do NOT select IPV6).

Note: The IcedTea plugin won't work if both WEB and IPV6 are selected (ports/153301).

`# make install clean`

`# mount -t fdescfs fdesc /dev/fd`

Add this to /etc/fstab so that it will be mounted automatically at boot:

```
fdesc   /dev/fd         fdescfs         rw      0       0
```

Run the following command to make the plugin work:
`$ ln -s /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/`

Open Firefox and enter "aboutlugins" in the URL bar and check if the IcedTea plugin has been detected.

Open http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml to test if Java is working.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2011)

Whoohoo!  Thanks for the info.  Unfortunately, this now means I have no excuse for not doing work from home.  lol


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 7, 2011)

Hm, it seems that some applets are not compatible to IcedTea. 
Otherwise it's working quite well...


----------



## jgh@ (Mar 12, 2011)

This information is now found in the handbook, as well, at this location:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html


----------



## aragon (Mar 12, 2011)

jgh said:
			
		

> This information is now found in the handbook, as well, at this location:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html


I guess that's a big hint as to the state of the Diablo port.  The Oracle effect in full force?


----------



## kronisk (Mar 31, 2011)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> Hm, it seems that some applets are not compatible to IcedTea.
> Otherwise it's working quite well...



I had that exact problem, but I found a work around. The java plugin from the diablo 1.6 (libjavaplugin_oji.so) works with SeaMonkey. Hopefully someone can find this useful. All I did was install diablo 1.6 and make the appropriate symlink in ~/.mozilla/plugins and SeaMonkey worked after that. (about:plugin)


```
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07-b02

    File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 30, 2011)

I followed the above directions on FreeBSD 8.2-amd64 and am having problems.

I don't even have the IcedTeaPlugin shared object file anywhere on my system after compiling/installing the openjdk6 port.  I did not select IPV6, but there was no web option available in the config screen.


```
# ls -l /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib
total 56918
drwxr-xr-x   6 root  wheel      1024 Sep 30 13:38 amd64
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:37 applet
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      2229 Sep 30 13:24 calendars.properties
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   3475080 Sep 30 13:32 charsets.jar
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     78263 Sep 30 13:22 classlist
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:31 cmm
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      5852 Sep 30 13:24 content-types.properties
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel      4049 Sep 30 13:24 currency.data
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:37 ext
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      3835 Sep 30 13:25 flavormap.properties
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel      3534 Sep 30 13:30 fontconfig.bfc
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      7449 Sep 30 13:30 fontconfig.properties.src
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:33 im
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:25 images
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     85432 Sep 30 13:28 jce.jar
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    445039 Sep 30 13:37 jsse.jar
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      4226 Sep 30 13:25 jvm.hprof.txt
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      2245 Sep 30 13:26 logging.properties
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:32 management
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel       382 Sep 30 13:26 management-agent.jar
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      1722 Sep 30 13:37 meta-index
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      3070 Sep 30 13:26 net.properties
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      3791 Sep 30 13:27 psfont.properties.ja
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     11388 Sep 30 13:27 psfontj2d.properties
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   1053383 Sep 30 13:37 resources.jar
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  52907137 Sep 30 13:37 rt.jar
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:28 security
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      1210 Sep 30 13:27 sound.properties
drwxr-xr-x  13 root  wheel       512 Sep 30 13:29 zi

# ls -l /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib/amd64
total 4528
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Sep 30 13:38 headless
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    8589 Sep 30 13:26 jexec
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    1674 Sep 30 13:24 jvm.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   12028 Sep 30 13:38 libattach.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  727510 Sep 30 13:38 libawt.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   26011 Sep 30 13:38 libdt_socket.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  368838 Sep 30 13:38 libfontmanager.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  236111 Sep 30 13:38 libhprof.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   68123 Sep 30 13:38 libinstrument.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   50212 Sep 30 13:38 libj2gss.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14994 Sep 30 13:38 libj2pcsc.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   78187 Sep 30 13:38 libj2pkcs11.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    8398 Sep 30 13:38 libjaas_unix.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  214540 Sep 30 13:38 libjava.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   25683 Sep 30 13:38 libjava_crw_demo.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    6903 Sep 30 13:38 libjawt.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  296958 Sep 30 13:38 libjdwp.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   19233 Sep 30 13:38 libjli.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  211096 Sep 30 13:38 libjpeg.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   10670 Sep 30 13:38 libjsig.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   32567 Sep 30 13:38 libjsound.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  254116 Sep 30 13:38 liblcms.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   40870 Sep 30 13:38 libmanagement.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  846084 Sep 30 13:38 libmlib_image.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   98571 Sep 30 13:38 libnet.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   43041 Sep 30 13:38 libnio.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   16461 Sep 30 13:38 libnpt.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    6437 Sep 30 13:38 librmi.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   46505 Sep 30 13:38 libsaproc.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  385509 Sep 30 13:38 libsplashscreen.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  111113 Sep 30 13:38 libunpack.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   67786 Sep 30 13:38 libverify.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   37921 Sep 30 13:38 libzip.so
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Sep 30 13:38 native_threads
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Sep 30 13:38 server
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Sep 30 13:38 xawt

# find / -name IcedTeaPlugin.so -print
#
```


I'm using the firefox36 port, but without the shared object file, the plugin obviously won't work.  The libjavaplugin_oji.so file does exist (twice), but it doesn't show up when there's a symbolic link in the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory.


```
# find /usr -name libjavaplugin_oji.so -print
/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/amd64/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/amd64/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```


Any ideas?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 30, 2011)

Found the solution.

After googling for a while, I ran across this on freshports:


```
- Remove obsolete WEB option.  Note the functionality is now moved to a new
port java/icedtea-web, which depends on ICEDTEA option of this port.
```

Great - somebody spun off part of the functionality into another port so they could get rid of the option.  Ah well - nothing like a little headache.  Off I went and compiled the referenced port.  Had to use make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES because one of the ports has vulnerabilities listed in portaudit and there's apparently no update for it yet.  After installing it, the IcedTeaPlugin.so existed on my system, though not in the location referenced above.


```
# find /usr -name IcedTeaPlugin.so -print
/usr/local/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/gecko18/IcedTeaPlugin.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/gecko19/IcedTeaPlugin.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/opera/IcedTeaPlugin.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/opera-devel/IcedTeaPlugin.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/webkit-gtk2/IcedTeaPlugin.so
```

I created a symbolic link to /usr/local/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so in ~/.mozilla/.plugins, restarted Firefox, and aboutlugins now reports that the Java plugin is installed.


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2011)

Simply installing java/icedtea-web and refreshing the plugins in Opera (11.51) made Java work there. Thanks!
Update: and it "automagically" works i Firefox (6.0.2) also - no special steps required.
All this on a machine running FreeBSD 8.2-stable:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #4: Sat Jul 16 02:07:14 CEST 2011
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Ah, peace and quiet again...


----------

